# Osteopenia ICD-10 crossover



## sopka9476

I have been using ICD-10 M85.8_ for osteopenia as my crossover code for733.90 although my software links M85.8_ to 733.99 and M89.9 to 733.90. I believe the most appropriate ICD-10 code for osteopenia would M85.8_ because of it specificity. What is everyone doing? What are your thoughts? Thanks


----------



## madgejones10

I have been using M85.8_ also...


----------



## CodingKing

M85.8XX is correct for Osteopenia because the index points to that code range


----------



## jsims

So for osteopenia of the left hip...are you using M85.852 or M85.88?


----------



## bjneidhart

has anyone had any luck finding an icd-10 code for breast cancer patients that are needing a bone density scan? I have tried everything and they all come back saying i need an ABN


----------



## mitchellde

If it is for breast cancer patients you use the breast cancer code.


----------



## janerisr

Regarding the coverage for breast cancer patients, if the provider or report says menopausal state or post-menopause then you can use Z78.0 which meets medical necessity for 77080 per LCD policy.


----------



## sopka9476

For osteopenia of the left hip...I am using M85.852


----------



## mcdream

CodingKing said:


> M85.8XX is correct for Osteopenia because the index points to that code range



For osteopenia of the left hip is it appropriate to use: 
M85.852 "other specified disorders of bone density and structure, left thigh" even though specifies thigh not hip? 
Or is it more appropriate to use: 
M85.88 "other specified disorders of bone density and structure, other site"?

Medicare also lists M89.9 as an approved code for osteopenia, when would it be appropriate to use M89.9 "disorder of bone, unspecified"?

Thank you


----------

